

Quickest way to search through a JS string array - jawr
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3975871/optimize-search-through-large-js-string-array

======
al2o3cr
LOL @ the -1 score for the one answer which dares suggest that maybe slurping
10k+ elements onto the client side isn't the best idea.

